# extra spinnerbaits for sale



## pikeman1 (May 6, 2008)

I have some extra spinnerbaits I made for sale. They are 3.25 each plus shipping. If interested you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## pikeman1 (May 6, 2008)

1/2 oz 
gold tandem blades
.045 twist eye wire
5/0 hook
powder painted
ball bearing swivel


----------

